# Groom's Table: Themed "The Nightmare AFTER Christmas"



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

My groom's table theme is going to be based on The Nightmare Before Christmas with classy accents of Halloween and the Disney Haunted Mansion. I am shying away from typical themes like beer, football, hunting, etc. because I want it to be unique and not typical. Plus, the route I am taking is the only way I can get away with doing something dark-natured for our Victorian wedding.

The actual name of the table theme will be "The Nightmare After Christmas", an obvious pun.

Components:


*Themed Cake* - haven't decided on design yet. **PENDING centerpiece oak outcome***
*Centerpiece* - Twisted Oak Cupcake Stand
*Pillar Candles* - 2 candles to serve as the table "centerpiece lighting" and will receive the flicker tips I am trying to re-create.
PICS:Candle Project
*Jack-O-Lanterns* - 1"od hollow clay pumpkins, lighted with flickering LEDs
PICS:Clay Jack-O-Lanterns
*Jack Wreaths* - 3" wreaths styled like the Haunted Mansion Holiday.
*Graveyard Terrain* - made from foral foam and fake moss. This portion is what the pumpkins will be affixed to.
*Cemetery Fencing* - rebar tie wire, cut and bent accordingly
*Jack and Sally Figures*
*Picture Frame* - Tim Burton style with the theme name
*Weathered Book with Love Story* - opened to display the final words of the TNBC movie 

(to be continued)


----------

